# A man, his father, and long bike rides



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This was a good read. 

https://www.bicycling.com/rides/a34508121/riding-swiss-alps-to-honor-my-late-father/


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

rudge66 said:


> Thanks for posting.


Happy to, no problem at all.


----------

